# Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?



## underfrange (22. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

Bin gerade dabei einen neuen Teich zu planen und bin am Überlegen ob ich den Teich mauern soll, oder ob es reicht die Teichwände zu verputzen? Der Teich soll Oval und ca 8x4 mit ca 60 000 Litern werden. Die Wände sollen 90 Grad ca 2 Meter in den Boden gehen. Gefiltert werden soll über einen Schwerkraftfilter, der gemauert wird. Wir haben relativ festen Boden. Bei meinem jetzigen Teich habe ich auch 2 Mauern die nich ganz 90 Grad haben, aber ohne Beton oder Steine halten. Auch bei Leergepumpten Teich. Danke schon mal.


----------



## karsten. (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

ja       [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/33/]ich [/URL]


----------



## h-th (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe meine Folienteich auch mit Betonmörtel  quasi verputzt danach ein Filtervlies danach die Folie. Für diesen Zweck kannst du den Fertigestrich verwenden, den du wie Mörtel von der Konsistens mischen musst, damit er er schön geschmeidig ist. So habe ich es geschafft meinen steinigen Unterboden glatt zu bekommen. Ein Vorteil hat diese Methode auch noch, die Möglichkeit der Modulation besteht auch.

Ich kann das bei entsprechenden Boden verhältnissen nur empfehlen. Du kannst gerne mal auf meiner Webseite, wie das aussehen kann.

Meine 
Schöne Grüße Toni


----------



## underfrange (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Ok Danke. Wären Gittermatten als Armierung Ok? Würde sie wie Karsten im Boden verankern bzw. mit der Bodenplatte mit Eisen verbinden


----------



## h-th (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Meine Bodenplatte habe ich mit einer Q-Matte armiert. Die Wände habe ich nur verputzt. Da könnte man auch Estrichmatten nehmen, die sind dünner und daher biegbar.

Gruß Toni


----------



## underfrange (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Wieviel Druck kann denn so eine Betonverputzte Wand ca abfangen? Wie gesagt ich gehe bei mir richtung 64 kubik wenn alles so bleibt. Ich meine ich will auf nummer sicher gehen wenn ich den Teich mal ablassen muss. Und welchen vorteil hat Estrich im gegensatz zu Beton?


----------



## underfrange (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Hallo ich nochmal. Kann ich bei einer Verputzen Betonwand wenn ich den Ringanker oben breiter ziehe diesen dann auch mit Findlingen und Bruchsteinen belasten? Ich möchte meine Tiefwasserzone noch mit einer ca 30 cm breiten Flachwasserzone erweitern die dann bepflanzt werden soll. Um die Pflanzen zu schützen möchte ich komplett eine Bruchstein Trockenmauer davor setzen.


----------



## h-th (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*



underfrange schrieb:


> Wieviel Druck kann denn so eine Betonverputzte Wand ca abfangen? Wie gesagt ich gehe bei mir richtung 64 kubik wenn alles so bleibt. Ich meine ich will auf nummer sicher gehen wenn ich den Teich mal ablassen muss. Und welchen vorteil hat Estrich im gegensatz zu Beton?



Das verputzen der Wände hat nur wenig Einfluss auf die Statik, sondern dient dem Schutz der Folie, weil durch den Putz eine glatte Oberfläche entsteht.
Zu Der Statik kommt die Frage in welche Richtung du die Statik siehst.
Vom Wasser auf die Umgebung, da sollte bei gewachsenem Boden nichts passieren, wenn der Untergrund wie bei meinem Teichbau beschrieben vorbereitet wird.
Sicht von der Umgebung auf das Wasser, wenn der Teich gefüllt ist kann da auch nichts passieren. Wenn es sich um gewachsenen Boden handelt kann auch nichts passieren.
Sollte der umgebene Boden Kies oder Sand sein, so muss man dies bei der Statik berücksichtigen.

Der Estrich lässt sich an den Wandflächen mit der Kelle besser Aufträgen und glätten, hat aber statisch nicht die Festigkeit wie Betan. Die Festigkeit ist aber auch abhängig von der Schichtdicke.

Bei gewachsenem Boden braucht man sich um die Statik eigentlich nicht sonderlich kümmern, solange die Teichtiefe nicht zu tief ist und die Wände nicht exakt senkrecht zum Boden, sondern mit einer leichten Schräge nach außen ausgeführt werden.


Siehe auch meine Teichbaubilder.


Wenn du noch spezielle Fragen hast, können wir gerne mal telefonieren, das geht schneller.
Sende mir dann ein PN

Sollte es die Statik erfordern, so sollte man Estrichmatten in den Beton einarbeiten. Aber das zu beurteilen ist aus der Ferne schwierig.

Gruß Toni


----------



## h-th (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*



underfrange schrieb:


> Hallo ich nochmal. Kann ich bei einer Verputzen Betonwand wenn ich den Ringanker oben breiter ziehe diesen dann auch mit Findlingen und Bruchsteinen belasten? Ich möchte meine Tiefwasserzone noch mit einer ca 30 cm breiten Flachwasserzone erweitern die dann bepflanzt werden soll. Um die Pflanzen zu schützen möchte ich komplett eine Bruchstein Trockenmauer davor setzen.




Hi Uwe,

Wie ich bereits erwaehnte, das kommt sehr auf den Unterboden an. bei gewachsenem Boden, würde ich den armierten Ringanker 0-15cm von der fast senkrechten Kante zurücksetzen. dann kannst du den Ringanker Gewichtsmäßig belasten. Natürlich nicht tonnenschwere Findlinge, sonder mit Augenmaß.
ich habe auch einen Teil meiner Sumpfzone durch eine kleine Bruchsteinmauer abgetrennt. (Ringanker darunter)
Ich habe unter der Mauer 1cm Flies doppelt gelegt und darauf die Bruchsteinmauer mit Estrichmoertel aufgesetzt. Siehe meine Teichbilder.

Wie schon angeboten, bei detaillierten Fragen können wir gerne telefonieren.
Das Schreiben ist mir zu Zeitaufwendig.


Gruß Toni


----------



## kikoi (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Ich weis ja nicht ob ich das darf oder ob es Werbung ist?
Wenn ja dann löschen!
Ich  hab die Wände auch nur Verputz und dann Vlies drauf, Folie einschweißen fertig!!!
Unter Teichbau auf www.ki-koi.de


----------



## Starvalley (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Ich habe das typische System von Naturagart entdeckt und schwöre darauf. Nach dem Ausschachten habe ich Boden und Wände betoniert (mit Stahlarmierung). Dann kam das gute Vlies 900. An Stellen wo später starkes Gewicht drauf soll, das stärkere Vlies. Folie einschweißen und Verbundmatte drauf. Die Verbundmatte wurde mit Mörtel eingeschlemmt und dann ca. 3 cm dick verputzt. Funktioniert wunderbar.

Warum ich aber eigentlich hier schreibe (wurde hier noch nicht erwähnt):

Bitte NUR TRASS-Zement verwenden!!! Ganz wichtig!!!

Solltest Du die Wände verputzen lassen, achte bitte darauf, was der Verputzer verwendet. Ich habe eine Verputzer in Rente erlebt, der bei einem Teichkumpel die Wände verputzt hat. Der hat - wie es früher so üblich war - SPÜLMITTEL in den Putz gemischt, damit dieser besser an den Steilwänden haftet und sich somit leichter verarbeiten lässt. Auch die kleinsten Mengen davon können anschließend tötlich für Deine Fische sein.
Und fragst Du einen Baunternehmer oder Verputzer, dann haben die natürlich immer Ahnung und wissen was sie tun - obwohl sie wahrscheinlich in ihrem ganzen Leben niemals zuvor einen Teich gebaut haben. Ist eben nicht das selbe wie eine Garage oder Kellerwand.

Liebe Grüße
Thomas


----------



## underfrange (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Hat jemand erfahrung mit verputzten Teichwänden?*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Denke das ich die Wände verputze, aber zusätlich Baustahlmatten als Armierung mit einbinde. Den Ringanker werde ich oben noch etwas in die Breite ziehen, damit die eine Reihe Bruchsteine darauf sicher sitzt. Werde evtl. auch noch mit Mineralbeton den Ringanker unterfüttern, aber mal Abwarten was mein Chefmaurer dann meint. Die Cheffin malt zur Zeit noch an den Plänen und dann kann es ja fast schon losgehen  Die Ersten Teile (Bodenabläufe, Zugschieber..) sind auch schon unterwegs.


----------

